# Awkward Living Room Layout



## mdith4him (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello!

My husband and I just moved into a new apartment. I really love the huge windows in the living room--they make everything very bright and airy. The problem is the layout in the living room. We have a basic rectangular living space, but then it has a sort of "bump out" that adds about five extra feet along the wall with the windows. I'm not sure what to do with the extra space. Any suggestions? Follow the link for some pictures to help visualize it  Thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.809451700453.2269940.31200983&l=252054a43d&type=1


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I can see your issue with the bump out. Where does the door go to?? Do you need access to it?? It would be helpful to provide 360 degree pics to really understand the space you have. Any pics of your furnishings would be helpful also. (measurements cant hurt either). 

What is your style?? Do you have children?? Are you neat and clean?? or are you like the rest of us that life is more fun than cleaning:laughing:. All these questions will assist in ideas for you. Mind you, in person is always the best but you will get as much help as the message board can give with more information.


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 17, 2011)

The door goes to a utility closet that is locked to us (the landlord has the key). We don't need access to it, but if I put something in front of it, it would need to be something easily moved in case some sort of maintenance work needed to get in there. I added another photo to the album, which may help a bit with the perspective.

We have a relatively small TV stand (about 4 feet wide) and TV, a sofa chair (about 3.5 feet wide), and a full size sofa (about 6.5 feet wide). There's also a coffee table (about 4 feet long), 2 side tables, a small bookcase (about 3.5 feet tall; we store DVDs on it) and a floor lamp.

We have no children, so nothing has to be "baby proof." I like to be clean, but sometimes life gets in the way of that, haha! I like a living room that looks cozy (with comfortable furniture) and isn't cluttered with stuff (whether on walls, table tops, or floor). I like simple decorations. I'm willing to buy some smaller items to fill out the area, but we are on a budget, so I can't go redoing the entire thing :001_tongue:

I feel like something fun can be done with the space, but I'm not that great at designing or seeing the potential in areas like this! Thanks for helping


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

When you say an apartment, I am assuming that you can not make structural differences in the space.

That being said it could be possible that you move your two seater back to the window and do two more side tables for it or just one in the corner without the door, add a small narrow coffee table in front of that to make it feel like its own little sitting area. The table could be a small trunk giving you more storage. 

The third pic you added I am assuming that is a view to the front door. Are you set on where you place your tv?? because of cable access?. 

Again as I said it is so hard to plan a space without being present.

What are you planning to do to your windows? Will you dress them?

What do you need and want from the room. Do you have other space for your computer/desk area because that could be a possibility for the nook?

Lets see if something perks some creative thoughts for you.


----------



## sassyconnie (May 26, 2011)

Why not put side tables with frames on the top OR wall paintings on the left wall of the living room?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Too bad about that door...and not being the owners.....otherwise I was going to suggest that you build in a window seat....storage under the seat and just great little place to put stuff...or sit.....akin to what you would do with a bay window.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

That is just why I asked about not making structural changes, lol, Great minds think alike!!!!
If it comes out here is a pic of a window seat I added to a bay window area:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1951mm said:


> That is just why I asked about not making structural changes, lol, Great minds think alike!!!!
> If it comes out here is a pic of a window seat I added to a bay window area:


Now your talking.......that looks fantasic......

We have a similar window....we added the 'seat'...then took it away....now we are ready to put it back......overall, much more functionality.


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, everyone! Sorry I haven't written back sooner--things have been busy! Anyway, I made a quick video that will hopefully better show the layout than the pictures did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JesOajdr2dg

I was thinking we could put the sofa on an angle or pull it away from the wall...but I'm just having a hard time figuring out what will look good and be functional!!


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Great Video!! really helped to see what you are working with. If you place any of your larger furnishings at an angle you will loose alot of floor space. Your tv wall to me looks very lonesome. There is some great space there to go vertical. Cheap, cinderblocks with shelves that span the width and add layers. If that is to hippy (60's0 for you then there are other options). To me that wall needs some weight against the weight of your couch on the oppisite wall. I did not see an answer about a computer area for your home. That nook could be a great place for a small desk, floor lamp and a side table to house the snacks while on the puter. It could be separated with a sofa table behind your two seater, squared off from the larger sofa placed on the wall where it is now, maybe have to tweek the placement some. Your bump out to me is a small issue, there are other possibilities for it. It is the wall where you have you TV that has me in question.


----------

